# odd looking bumps



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

My V started getting these bumps that looked like bug bites on her lower back area. They would puss and be red. I brought her to the vet, twice. They gave her some meds and checked for bugs and came up with nothing. They bumps will make her skin lose the hair and eventually became very flakey. it went away and then came back, there are now about 8 of them the size of a dime. Any idea?


----------



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

We get these too..the most common is either food related allergy or contact reaction to a local bush. Did you try Benadryl?


----------

